# Warmest Jackets



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

down... 'shits hot.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You're looking for a shell jacket then. I suggest this because it literally has it all for a shell jacket. 

Gigi Rüf “T.D.S” Jacket | Volcom | Snow 2011/12 

Super warm and it'll save your face.


As for the base layers Under Armour works pretty good.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

you don't need anything special. I just wear a basic shell, UA/nike/mec/whatever cold weather base layer then just layer it up. 2 base layers and a fleece are good enough for days to almost -20 another layer or 2 and you will be fine for as cold as we get.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> You're looking for a shell jacket then. I suggest this because it literally has it all for a shell jacket.
> 
> Gigi Rüf “T.D.S” Jacket | Volcom | Snow 2011/12
> 
> ...


Looks like a great jacket, now to find a retailer in Canada that has it.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I picked up the Burton Grill jacket this year. It's gore-text and has areas of insulation, so it's not as warm as a puffy jacket, but it's a bit warmer than a shell.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

can't go wrong on the volcom gear.

all the layering advice is money. i try to have a looser, heavier pair of "underwear" so that i can wear my light, skin-tight stuff, then a layer of heavy underwear, then fleece pants + fleece jacket = roasty toasty.

not as cold here obviously, but seen plenty of -0 days.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I live in calgary and i bought this last year and stayed nice and toasty on the hills, and you know what the temps were last year around here. It's does feel a lil bulkier than your normal shell jacket but it's worth it if you're a pussy in the cold like me. You'll need a shell type jacket with this too though or else you'll fry in the spring On Sale Burton Down Snowboard Jacket Kid Robot - Mens 4 - Snowboards, Jackets, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing bt3roy02prj8


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> You're looking for a shell jacket then. I suggest this because it literally has it all for a shell jacket.
> 
> Gigi Rüf “T.D.S” Jacket | Volcom | Snow 2011/12
> 
> Super warm and it'll save your face.


Props for suggesting a good jacket but if you are going to go with Volcom, this would be probably my 4th choice from their line. For starters (depending on budget) you want to go with something that has goretex, the 3 i would choose before even recommending the Ruf are the Landvik, Highscraper, Half Stone all are goretex, all have everything the Ruf has plus they have a recco avalanche thingy. IMO if you are going to invest in something that you need to keep you warm and dry, goretex over any membrane when you can. I do understand that cost is a factor and from my research the Ruf is $270, why not pay and extra $60 ($330) for a much better jacket. JMO


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

and BTW while some of those Volcoms mentioned have "TDS" none are considered an insulated jacket which is what you first asked about so maybe that whole reply was useless


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> and BTW while some of those Volcoms mentioned have "TDS" none are considered an insulated jacket which is what you first asked about so maybe that whole reply was useless


Do you know of any good insulated jackets??


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, so I went into my local shop and they have a volcom jacket from last year that retails for 600, but was missing a the volcom logo on the zipper so it's 50% off. The lady in the store said it is the warmest jacket they have in stock. What do you guys think??


http://www.dogfunk.com/volcom-eminent-tds-jacket-mens


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

we already told u volcom was awesome! thought you wanted a bigger more insulated jacket, but at the temps u are talking, layering is going to be the most effective and that jacket is tits. get some pants from them to take advantage of the ziptech! keeps wind from going up your back.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Agreed get the jacket it's goretex 3, and then get some good Marino wool base layers and then some good mid layers and the rest and you should be good to go


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Layers....


----------

